# Baby doesn't like to be worn ???



## Blessed1

Hi there. We have invested in the Moby Wrap and the Ergo Sport carrier. My baby girl is 6 weeks old and always fusses when we try to wear her in either carrier. I am really bummed about this because I want to be a baby wearing mama. Did any of you struggle at first? Does baby eventually enjoy being worn or do some just not like it at all?? I am hoping she will grow to love it. 

I have practiced with the moby wrap and wearing her in different holds but nothing seems to work. 

I guess I am just looking for some hope.. :)

Thanks :)


----------



## Kota

persevere with it, i know some babies need to 'get used to it' before they grow to love it. Make sure she's well fed and not tired/grumpy for the first few times you put her in it or this can make the situation worse.


----------



## Tiff

I have pictures of Claire in the Baby Bjorn (around 2 months of age) and she absolutely HATED it!!! She was too young, and didn't like being upright. We left it for a bit and then went back to it a few weeks later and she loved it.

She still does to this day, and she's 19 months old! :dance: She does the happy shriek when she sees the Babyhawk and runs to me with her arms up when she sees me putting it on. :cloud9:

Don't give up!!!!


----------



## Blessed1

Thanks...I will keep the hope. :) I will try her in it again next week and see how it goes. :)


----------



## mumnbean

My LO took a while to get used to her baby bjorn...

First i just carried her around the house for a minute or two. Then we progressed to hanging out washing- which she loved! Then one day I was grocery shopping and i looked down and she had fallen asleep 

I think she was about 8-10 weeks before she was really comfy in it!


----------



## poppy fields

Naomi hated being carried in her Moby and ring sling at first. I then realised she hated having her feet in, so investigated feet out positions (she was quite a big baby by 6 weeks) and now she loves it. Goes to sleep straight away.


----------



## Blessed1

i think the feet might be her problem too...they just don't look comfortable. she is 11lbs right now..


----------



## aliss

How long do you walk with it? Mine always fusses until I walk for 5 min, then he passes out and could sleep for hours


----------



## Laughing Girl

Blessed1 said:


> i think the feet might be her problem too...they just don't look comfortable. she is 11lbs right now..

At 11lb Isla was definitely in the legs out holds in her Moby and she's so much more comfy like that. Before, when she was really little, and she was in the newborn holds with legs enclosed, she was fine except for when she woke up and she really hated it and wanted out immediately. Now, with her legs out, she'll stay in for much longer when she has been to sleep and woken up.

Keep persevering and good luck!


----------



## Lynz16

Dylan doesn't like being in 2 of the carriers that I got and we eventually figured out it was because he was facing in towards me, we have him in an outward facing one (even though he's not meant to face that way until 3 months!) and he loves it, I think it's because he can see better!


----------



## Blessed1

okay..I tried today with the HUG HOLD with her legs out (not all tucked in) and I started to walk around as soon as I got her in it to stop her fussing. I usually only tried walking around for like 1 minute tops and then I took her out but I was determined to at least walk 5 mins like aliss suggested...and it worked. She stopped fussing before the 5 mins and she actually fell asleep. 

When she did wake up she kinda fussed because her head couldn't get comfy. She kept turning it from side to side trying to find a good spot. Thanks for the advice. I didn't try any of the other holds for "bigger" babies because she was only 6 weeks but at 11lbs I guess I could do some of them (thanks laughing girl) 

Thanks so much girls!! I am going to try again tonight for our walk. :) I am not giving up..


----------



## T-Bex

Bethan doesn't like either of her carriers, and has a special hatred for her cloth one... I've tried loads of different positions, and I'm still not having any luck. I'm just hoping she might like them more when she gets older...


----------



## rainyday

I found that My LO fussed his head side to side when he was hungry, trying to get to the boob!! Once he was 11 weeks we faced him out and he was much more settled!


----------

